# Rig trip



## reelhard86 (Jul 8, 2011)

We are going to make our first rig trip to the Ram Tuesday afternoon and fish all night. Is anyone else planning on going?


----------



## Lady J (Jul 14, 2013)

We will be leaving OB on Tuesday evening around 8:00 P.M headed for the Deepwater Proteus about 16 miles SE of Horn Mtn. Probably ride thru the Marlin Ram Powell area to see if there is any activity. We will be in a World Cat named "Altered States" and monitoring Channel 68. Plan is to fish for BFT thru the nite and chunk come sun up. Probably stop at 255A for some AJ on the return home. Tight Lines. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## reelhard86 (Jul 8, 2011)

We will be at Petronius at sunset. I'm glad to know another PFF member will be out there. I will stay on channel 68 call for reel hard. Good luck!


----------



## Keithcooking (Jun 24, 2015)

We went last week, pulled up to Petronius and had 5 sharks in or lights as soon as we turned them on. Made one drop with a vertices jig and cut cut off. Loaded up and went to marlin and stayed there for about 3 hrs, caught 7-8 bft but wanted some yellowfins. Tried rp from about 130- daylight, caught some more decent sized bft but that was it. Water was blue, not a lot of flying fish. Did catch some blue runners. Good luck. Most of our fish were deep.


----------



## reelhard86 (Jul 8, 2011)

No fish report for us. on the way out the foot on the port motor broke. We were 40 miles out when it happened.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

reelhard86 said:


> No fish report for us. on the way out the foot on the port motor broke. We were 40 miles out when it happened.


sorry to see this, at least you were able to limp home. Hope your repairs aren't that bad to deal with


----------



## tkramerv (Sep 5, 2011)

Lady J said:


> We will be leaving OB on Tuesday evening around 8:00 P.M headed for the Deepwater Proteus about 16 miles SE of Horn Mtn. Probably ride thru the Marlin Ram Powell area to see if there is any activity. We will be in a World Cat named "Altered States" and monitoring Channel 68. Plan is to fish for BFT thru the nite and chunk come sun up. Probably stop at 255A for some AJ on the return home. Tight Lines. :thumbup::thumbup:


Any report from Deepwater Proteus?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

reelhard86 said:


> No fish report for us. on the way out the foot on the port motor broke. We were 40 miles out when it happened.


Good thing fer twins!!! Man, that was a slow trip home! Ya'll could have trolled the whole way....:whistling:


----------

